# GeForce GTX Titan X dans un mac pro 2010?



## Basketator (22 Juin 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je vais bientôt faire l’acquisition d'un mac pro 5.1 de 2010, 12 cœurs (upgradé avec 2 Intel Xeon 6 Core 3.46 GHz) 32 GB de RAM... car mon macbook pro a quelques années et il commence à trainer la patte.
Pourquoi je n'achète pas le nouveau mac pro me diriez-vous? parce qu'après pas mal de recherche je constate que le mac pro 5.1 tiens encore la route et surtout on peut continuer à le booster au fil du temps et ainsi avoir un mac aussi performant.

Ce pendant j'aurais besoin de vos lumières sur certains points, notamment au niveau de la carte graphique. Le mac que je vais acheter est équipé d'une carte graphique GeForce GT 120 (de 512 MB) ce qui est trop peu pour faire du montage vidéo.

J'ai d'abord pensé à la remplacer par une GeForce GTX 980 (4Go) apparemment reconnu nativement, sans bidouillage, ce qui me suffirait amplement pour le moment.

Mais en fouinant un peu j'ai vu des mac pro préparés avec la fameuse GTX Titan X de 12Go.
Donc bon pourquoi pas voir les choses en grand, et surtout avoir un confort de montage supérieur.
Malheureusement j'ai cru comprendre que cette carte ne permettait pas le boot screen, et qu'il y avait d'autre petits désagréments si elle était installé seule dans notre machine.
J'ai vu sur le site create.pro (https://create.pro/configure) qu'ils couplaient la GTX Titan avec la GT120 en utilisant l'alimentation de 2 bay du mac (Bon forcement ça engendre la perde de 2 bay pour éventuellement des disques dur... mais je n'en ai pas besoin)
ou comme sur cette vidéo avec une autre carte graphique : 




Qu'en pensez vous? Si je fais ça avec ma GT 120 et la GTX Titan, une fois les drivers installés tout fonctionnera normalement? je pourrais mettre à jour sereinement mon OSX à chaque nouvelle mise à jour?
Comment le mac choisi de bosser sur une carte plutôt que l'autre? ça se fait automatiquement, ou je dois paramétrer tel carte pour tel logiciel?
Et niveau alimentation vous pensez que c'est suffisant? apparemment ça à l'air vu que des sites le propose au montage, et en faisant rapidement le calcul de ce que consomme les différents composant, ça à l'air de concorder.

Voila, j'espère avoir été clair, et que le sujet n'a pas déjà été traité.
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses

Alex


----------



## J-MI (7 Juillet 2015)

Tu peux toujours aller ici et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Basketator (17 Octobre 2015)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai enfin mis en place la configuration que je souhaitais.

Question économique et surtout parce que j'avais envie de mettre la main à la pâte afin d'avoir un mac avec les caractéristiques qui m'étaient idéales, je suis parti sur un mac pro 5.1 de 2010, avec la configuration la plus basique (8 coeur à 2,4 Ghz, 4Giga de Ram...) Faut avouer que j'en ai trouvé un à un prix défiant toute concurrence (600€ sur ebay, je trouve ça pas mal)

De la j'ai commandé un SSD en PCIE (Kingston Predator M.2 de 240Giga) pour installer le système (El Capitan) et les applications. C'est suffisant, le reste sera stocké dans les disques classiques. Déjà le mac prend un bon coup de fouet.

Après je me suis attaqué à la RAM. Rien de bien compliqué, juste à remplacer les 4 barrettes de 1 Giga par 4 nouvelles de 8 Giga chacune pour un total de 32Giga de Ram. J'ai pris de la 1333MHz parce que j'ai bien l'intention de changer mes 2 processeurs 4 coeurs par deux 6 coeurs 3,46Ghz. Mais ça, ça attendra que mon compte en banque se renfloue un peu ^^ 
(Pour final cut les 32Giga passent bien mais il en prendrait volontiers un peu plus! il est gourmand le petit)

Pour la carte graphique, il y avait une ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1Giga) qui après quelques test fonctionne plutôt pas mal.
Mais bon à l'heure de la 4k, et pour être plus à l'aise en montage vidéo j'ai commandé une Nvidia GTX Titan X de 12Giga.
Bien sur ce n'est pas une carte graphique officiel apple, donc il faut bien penser à installer le Nvidia web driver avant de la connecter à votre mac
De plus la carte demande une alimentation en 1x 6-PIN et 1x 8-PIN, donc il faut un adaptateur 6-PIN => 8-PIN que l'on trouve facilement sur ebay.
Niveau puissance, c'est normalement suffisant, il est recommandé de prévoir 600W pour la GTX Titan mais les tests indiquent des consommations maximales autour des 310 Watts. Donc avec les processeurs, les disques... les 980 Watts doivent suffirent.

J'ai aussi ajouté une carte USB 3 (port PCIE), pour les 25€ qu'elle coute, pourquoi s'en priver, à part utiliser un des 4 ports PCIE, si on à la place, ça peut toujours servir

Pour l'instant les résultat sont vraiment concluant, ça tourne vraiment très bien.
Certes, ça demande un peu de temps pour mettre en place, c'est pas le mac tout beau tout neuf prêt à l'emploi qui sort de l'apple store, mais bon tu l'as customisé toi même, boosté avec exactement ce que je voulais dedans. 
C'est quand même moins prise de tête qu'un Hackintosh, plus stable, et pour le coup je ne pense pas que ça me coute plus cher.

Les défauts, parce qu'ils y en a quand même :
-Le boot screen, il n'y a pas d'écran de démarrage c'est un peu compliqué quand on veut avoir accès au disque de démarrage. 
Je pense ajouter une GT 120 d'origine comme il me reste un PCIE, ca peut être très utile en cas de panne ou réinstallation de système.
-Pas de son en sortie de HDMI de la GTX, l'option n'apparait pas dans les réglages son. Il y a probablement une petite bidouille à faire, mais tout ce que j'ai pu trouver pour le moment, c'est un peu du chinois pour moi :S 
Si des personnes ont des retours à propos de ce problème, et si vous avez une solution pas trop compliqué ou tout du moins bien expliqué, je suis preneur.
Si je trouve une solution je vous en ferais part.

A bientôt, Alex


----------



## thunder72fr (20 Octobre 2015)

Ca peut t'aider:

http://www.cameronjtinker.com/post/2014/01/06/HDMI-Audio-Kext-for-NVIDIA-Graphics-Hackintosh.aspx

ou ça:

http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/guide-hdmi-audio.1499797/


----------



## Basketator (21 Octobre 2015)

Merci thunder72fr, j'avoue que la je suis "sur le cul" j'avais déjà essayé la méthode de macrumors avec le HDMIAudio.kext mais sans succès, je me suis dit au point ou j'en suis je vais réessayer et la après reboot miracle, dans périphérique audio le HDMI est apparu!!!!
J'ai du être poisseux la première fois.
Merciiiii


----------



## thunder72fr (21 Octobre 2015)

Comme quoi, ça aide les années de Hackintosh avant de basculer sur du vrai mac...


----------



## Ibiscus (21 Octobre 2015)

Il y a un truc qui me chiffonne dans la vidéo : la carte GTX Titan sur le slot 1, ok, elle possède les 6 "voies" du PCI-e 2.0. Cependant, sur le slot 2 qui possède aussi les 6 "voies", il place une autre carte (qui n'en a pas forcément besoin). Et sur le slot 3 il place la deuxième carte graphique, or ce slot (comme le slot 4), que se soit pour les Mac Pro 2009, 2010, 2012 ne possède que 4 "voies" PCI-e 2.0 !
C'est pas que cela ne va pas marcher, mais que les performance seront moindre sur ce slot 3. Question de refroidissement ? Bon si c'est pour mettre une carte GT120 pour avoir le boot screen, c'est pas bien grave


----------



## thunder72fr (21 Octobre 2015)

Ayant un Mac pro 3.1 (Early 2008), je me suis poser la même question si je pouvais rajouter une autre carte à ma HD7950.... (Pourquoi pas la même?)


----------



## Ibiscus (21 Octobre 2015)

Avec le Mac Pro 3.1, c'est encore une autre limitation les 1 et 2 sont des PCI-E 2.0 et les 3 et 4 des PCI-E 1.1, sauf erreur.


----------



## thunder72fr (21 Octobre 2015)

Je savais pour ça... D'où aussi l'opportunité de rajouter une carte au port 2, donc forcément collée à la première installé au port 1... Ou voir suivant le systeme de refroidissement de chaque carte... (voir pour les flux d'air)


----------



## Jolinary (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,

Une petite remontée de topic, car je visionnais la vidéo du sujet, et je me pose une question, à quoi sert de mettre trois cartes graphique (différentes en plus) dans un mac pro?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Basketator (21 Janvier 2016)

Dans la vidéo il n'y a que 2 cartes graphiques!
Tu as une carte graphique d'origine mac pour avoir le bootscreen (la pomme de démarrage)
Et une autre PC bien plus performante et moins chère pour le montage vidéo ou les jeux!
Dans la vidéo tu as une ATI Radeon 5870 d'origine mac (pour le bootscreen, ca sert pas souvent mais c'est utile à chaques mises à jour, ou si tu veux booter sur windows, si tu as des soucis disques...)
Et tu as la gtx titan pour les performances graphiques!
Moi aussi j'avais une Ati 5870 sur mon mac mais je l'ai revendu pour une Gt120 car la 5870 à besoin d'etre alimenté mais pas la GT120.
Comme tu utilise les 2 alimentations pour la GTX titan X tu dois sacrifier 2 emplacements de disque dur pour allimentater la 5870, c'est dommage, surtout que la 5870 te servira juste en cas de mise a jour ou de pépin!
Après ca peut te servir si tu as besoin de plus d'écrans mais franchement avec la Titan X je vois pas en quoi tu aurais besoin de plus d'écran que ce qu'elle propose ^^
C'est pour ca que je te conseil si tu as de base une carte mac qui demande une alimentation, de la revendre contre une GT120, qui est autonome


----------



## Jolinary (21 Janvier 2016)

Basketator a dit:


> Dans la vidéo il n'y a que 2 cartes graphiques!
> Tu as une carte graphique d'origine mac pour avoir le bootscreen (la pomme de démarrage)
> Et une autre PC bien plus performante et moins chère pour le montage vidéo ou les jeux!
> Dans la vidéo tu as une ATI Radeon 5870 d'origine mac (pour le bootscreen, ca sert pas souvent mais c'est utile à chaques mises à jour, ou si tu veux booter sur windows, si tu as des soucis disques...)
> ...


Merci pour ces précisions, la GT120 permet donc d'avoir le bootscreen, en plus d'être auto alimenté, si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## Basketator (21 Janvier 2016)

Jolinary a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions, la GT120 permet donc d'avoir le bootscreen, en plus d'être auto alimenté, si j'ai bien compris?


Exactement, la gt120 est uniquement alimenté par le port PCIE, pas besoin d'alimentation suplémétaire comme la 5870 ou la titan x.
Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas


----------



## Jolinary (21 Janvier 2016)

Basketator a dit:


> Exactement, la gt120 est uniquement alimenté par le port PCIE, pas besoin d'alimentation suplémétaire comme la 5870 ou la titan x.
> Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas


Ok, merci pour l'info, oui j'ai d'autres questions, je vais ouvrir un sujet pour cela, encore merci.


----------



## Jolinary (22 Janvier 2016)

Basketator a dit:


> Exactement, la gt120 est uniquement alimenté par le port PCIE, pas besoin d'alimentation suplémétaire comme la 5870 ou la titan x.
> Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas


Juste une dernière précision, si j'utilise deux cartes comme plus haut, une pour jouer par exemple et une pour avoir le boocamp, je devrais brancher mon écran sur laquelle? Celle que j'utilise je suppose? Et si je dois utiliser le bootcamp par exemple, je débranche le câble de la deuxième et je le branche sur la GT120? Ou est ce que j'aurais pas cette manipulation à faire?


----------



## Basketator (22 Janvier 2016)

Jolinary a dit:


> Juste une dernière précision, si j'utilise deux cartes comme plus haut, une pour jouer par exemple et une pour avoir le boocamp, je devrais brancher mon écran sur laquelle? Celle que j'utilise je suppose? Et si je dois utiliser le bootcamp par exemple, je débranche le câble de la deuxième et je le branche sur la GT120? Ou est ce que j'aurais pas cette manipulation à faire?


Oui tu dois brancher l'écran sur la carte graphique la plus performante (ex la Titan), rien que pour la connectique et la résolution d'image!
Mais par contre pour voir le bootscreen, donc selectionner ton disque au démarrage du mac il faut brancher ton écran sur la GT120 (connectique differente à celle de ta carte PC) a part si tu allume ton mac sur osx et dans les préférences tu choisi de booter sur windows! Dans les 2 cas c'est un peu chiant! Mais généralement ton écran a plusieurs ports d'entrés donc tu connecte les 2 cartes sur ton écran et tu switch juste l'entrée au niveau de ton écran  c'est le plus simple.

Après attention, normalement toutes les cartes PC ne sont pas compatibles avec les Macs.
Tu as pas mal de Nvidia qui fonctionnent, vu que le Nvidia web driver te fourni les drivers de pas mal de ses cartes graphiques ! Mais elles ne le sont pas toutes je pense!

Tu as aussi des cartes PC qui sont flashés et donc qui disposent du bootscreen!
Tu en trouves sur http://www.macvidcards.com ou sur ebay, mais la carte te coute plus cher quand elle est flashé! Après c'est un confort en plus, du coup tu n'as besoin que d'une carte graphique (plus besoin de la GT120)
Si tu est bon en informatique tu as aussi certaines cartes que tu peux flasher toi même, tu trouves les explications sur certain forum, mais franchement ca demande pas mal de bidouilles! Trop pour moi ^^


----------



## Jolinary (22 Janvier 2016)

Basketator a dit:


> Oui tu dois brancher l'écran sur la carte graphique la plus performante (ex la Titan), rien que pour la connectique et la résolution d'image!
> Mais par contre pour voir le bootscreen, donc selectionner ton disque au démarrage du mac il faut brancher ton écran sur la GT120 (connectique differente à celle de ta carte PC) a part si tu allume ton mac sur osx et dans les préférences tu choisi de booter sur windows! Dans les 2 cas c'est un peu chiant! Mais généralement ton écran a plusieurs ports d'entrés donc tu connecte les 2 cartes sur ton écran et tu switch juste l'entrée au niveau de ton écran  c'est le plus simple.
> 
> Après attention, normalement toutes les cartes PC ne sont pas compatibles avec les Macs.
> ...


Merci pour ce complément d'information fort utile, je pense voir si je m'oriente vers l'installation de windows en bootcamp utilisé cette carte http://www.macvidcards.com/store/p49/Nvidia_GTX_980_Ti_6_GB.html, elle coute plus cher que celle proposées sur les sites de chez nous, mais comme tu l'indiques elle est déjà flashé, ce qui est un confort, 880$ c'est pas donné, mais la carte est bien placé coté rapport performance/prix comparé à une Titan X (Par contre ils en ont plus en stock  ). Et elle me permettra de jouer sur un bon écran pendant un bon bout de temps je pense aux jeux récent.

Merci à toi, me reste à prendre le temps de rédiger mon sujet pour différentes question ce rapprochant de ce que je voudrais faire pour savoir si cela est possible .


----------



## Mic-M4c (9 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté une GTX 980 Ti 6GB chez MacVidCards : ABSOLUMENT FANTASTIQUE !
Vous trouverez ici les infos sur ma nouvelle configuration.


----------

